# Edit: Middle Provo 4/2/12



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I edited this post from "who wants to go tomorrow" to a report of what happened today 

So I hit the middle provo today. Windy as hell, cold and chilly. For a brief period the wind slowed down and a hatch was on baby. Landed a few good sized browns with the fly rod using some midges.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Anybody want to go tommorrow morn?*



drsx said:


> I've got the day off, like to catch some fish. Anybody else want to go, I'm undecided on the area. Or anybody else already goin?


I don't got the day off like you, but I plan on heading out if I can after class sometime around noon. I believe you're somewhere up north, so I don't know what you're looking at, but I'll be hitting one or more of the following: Minersville, Enterprise, and Quail Creek. Hope to get at least a few good hours before heading home for the night too.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Anybody want to go tommorrow morn?*

Ya I'm up north that won't be an option for me. But def. Post up your results, and good luck!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice brown from the provo...the middle can be good on weekdays...weekends however are way over CROWDED!!!!! Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Way be to man. Good job landing that brown, thanks for posting him up. Keep on reeling em in man.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Fo' Sho' did you make it out LMS?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't. Had something come up in the morning. I think I'll have to wait until this weekend.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Where did you fish? I was out with a group of guys on both the middle and the lower yesterday as well. That wind yesterday was brutally cold. And the day before it was even more brutal and cold. Been out 7 of the last 8 days and been windy almost every day. The blue wings aren't going on the middle (but tons of midges) yet so if you want to fish that hatch its going off in the lower right now in the afternoon.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

flyguy7 said:


> Where did you fish? I was out with a group of guys on both the middle and the lower yesterday as well. That wind yesterday was brutally cold. And the day before it was even more brutal and cold. Been out 7 of the last 8 days and been windy almost every day. The blue wings aren't going on the middle (but tons of midges) yet so if you want to fish that hatch its going off in the lower right now in the afternoon.


I hit just the middle around 11 or 1130 I think. Were you the one guiding two guys, and you were leaving right as I got there? I asked about your success? And you were headed to the lower?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. The weather here has "blown" lately, so it's good to catch a few anyway.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Absolutely. I was grateful for the few I caught and they were decent sized too so that was fun. Me and you still will have to meet up and get out together sometime LOAH.


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

The fishing must be good. There were people everywhere when I drove by today. Plan on some company.


----------

